# Any recommendation for quality classical MIDI-files?



## rlundv (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey guys!

I am at the beginning of my journey as a composer and mockup-artist, and my understanding of musical theory is still very limited.

I see a lot of you guys recommending going through orchestral scores to learn about the individual instruments and how to write for them, and how they are combined to make the proper orchestral expression.

I think this is a great tip, but my score-reading-skills are really slowing me down at the moment.

Does anyone know about sites which offers quality midi-files of well known orchestrations and maybe pieces from movies? I would be so helpful for me to study the individual instruments in my DAW 

This one is quite good, but the quality of the midi-orchestation varies from piece to piece..

http://johnwilliams.free.fr/midi.php?critere=film

Best regards!


----------



## JJP (Jul 12, 2017)

You won't find film scores, but there are a lot of MIDI files of classical scores.

http://www.classicalarchives.com


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jul 12, 2017)

No idea of quality, but a lot of quantity though many I think are more theme songs... oops sorry somehow saw movie soundtracks comments...
http://moviethemes.net/main1.html


----------



## thov72 (Jul 12, 2017)

how about change in dynamics etc.... I ´d lovr to have some files where I can see how people ride the modwheel


----------

